# found a banded pigeon, please help me find the owner



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I haven't been around for awhile, and have forgotten what little I knew, so I really need your help.
I have a beautiful banded homer that came to my yard today and shared snack time with my whites. I lured it close enough to see that it has a total of 4 bands, one of then is a reddish orange color and with my over 50 eyes I can only see the number 77845 ( I think) but I cannot read any letters. And I'm not educated enough on bands to search the club sites. It is a beautiful bird, does not seem to be injured or anything, just lost, becasue it flew away and then returned this evening. That is unless it has developed a taste for hemp and safflower! lol
Please, would someone see if they can point me in the right direction. I have no doubt that the owner wants this beauty back. Rather than spook it, I'm keeping my distance (it's stting on my landing board). If the owner is by some miracle near by, they can come get it. If not then I will attempt to trap it when it gets totally dark. But I had rather try to locate the owner and see what they had rather I do first.
Thanks
Jan


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

To find the owner we need ALL the letters and numbers.
Maybe ALL 4 bands info.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

sky tx said:


> To find the owner we need ALL the letters and numbers.
> Maybe ALL 4 bands info.


The red one is the only one that has any info...all the others seem to be some type of marker bands.

plain light blue band on one leg

and on the other,above the red numbered band is a small yellow zip tie and a lavendar zip tie above that one.

should I chance catching it to get all the info?
Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If you want to find the owner--Catch the bird.
Is it a Homer or Fancy bird?


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

sky tx said:


> If you want to find the owner--Catch the bird.
> Is it a Homer or Fancy bird?


Homer. And too quick for me..he's gone. I'll post a pic in case he comes back tomorrow.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If that's the bird in the picture, then it is a young bird, probably around 4-5 months old. The red band will be a 2011 AU band. The others snap-on bands, possibly a countermark or chip ring.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If that's the bird in the picture, then it is a young bird, probably around 4-5 months old. The red band will be a 2011 AU band. The others snap-on bands, possibly a countermark or chip ring.


Yes it's the actual bird, and yes he is back again this morning. 
The red band has the number 77845, if there are any letters then they are on the back of the band and I couldn't see them. I'll try again tonight to catch him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a couple traps you could use
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Well that was just too easy. I left the trap set this morning and he's trapped right into the loft. 

I have found the club, which closed at 5 o'clock, but I left a voice mail message. 

Any other advise?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great!  The only thing else you can do right now is give it food and water.


----------



## malkosen09 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great post.Now I know the way to set up perfect plan for my family's holiday


----------

